# cd stuck in cd player



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hey guys, i need your help. my cd has gotten stuck in my cd player and wont come out. it ingests other cds however, yet it will not play them. weird. i need help.


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

try pushing the reset button


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i did, and nothing happened. i nkow for a fact that the cd is stuck in tghere too cause i was there when it was put in and when we thought it had gone in the lil slot above the cd player, we reoved the player from the dash and checked oroun inside , and nothing. plus, the eject button is illuminated, soi that confirms that somethings in there.


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

perform surgery


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Disconnect the main power. It should reset itself and spit out the CD.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

does the cd have a sticker on top of it like a label?

If it does it could have gotten physically stuck in there and the eject motor isn't strong enough to spit it out. If that's the case then I think you only have 2 options

1) open up the cd player and hope you can put it back together right after removing the cd
2) get some tweezers, push eject while grabbing the cd with them and pulling (this might scratch up the bottom of your cd, but it's a price you'll have to pay)


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

damn, i was scared that i would have to do one of those 2 things sr20dem0n. ill try tomorow


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

You can also try a place like Best Buy, ask them to dissect it, it might cost ya, but there is probably a guartuntee.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

can you hear the motor trying when you push the eject button. I have a clarion that just konked out on me. I was having problems with the player not taking/spitting CDs. What happened is the flat ribbon cable that connects the face to the unit cracked in half and everytime I folded down the face to get the CD, the unit would power off and the button wouldn't work.


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

I had similar problem in my '03 Spec -V.
I have the AF package.
I inserted a CD and it started to spin then
just stopped and I couldn't get it out.
So I helped the ejection along with a screwdriver.
Now I can't get it to load a cd.

Anyone else hear of this problem???

The local Dealership has one on order for me.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

its not that the cd i insert doesnt come out
its that i think theres something in there that is jamming and stopping it from playing, and i think its another cd
i treid the tplier thidea but it didnt halp any


----------

